# Congress Bans "Military-Grade" M200 Ammo



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2016)

Good thing I stocked up before the election.  #Thanks Obama.  IKIS




> “At simulated crime scenes and mock battlefields across the country, we’ve seen more and more of theseM200 “Purple Tip” rounds,” explained Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell.  “Moreover, this military-grade assault ammunition is shockingly unregulated.  If you go to the “back 40″ training areas at literally any of the US’s military’s training bases, you will  find Purple Tips by the case load tossed into dumpsters, pitched into creekbeds, hidden in the bushes, or stuffed into amnesty boxes all over post. ”


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2016)

When my kids were little I gave them each 1000 rounds of M200PT...just to play with. The good old days are gone, I guess...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Deadly to critters at 20m with removal of blank adaptor and cleaning rod packed down muzzle over cleaning patch. 

Yep I actually tried a few times, well before I decided to buy a wrist rocket.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 21, 2016)

From the article:

'Among members of the military, reactions to the announced M200 ban were mixed.  “Hell yeah, ban all them shits!” exclaimed Specialist Leroy Nelson, of the Army’s elite Third Infantry Division.  “Let’s go back to the days where we just yelled “BANG…BANG” and it didn’t take all freakin’ day long to clean weapons when we came back from the field.”'

I'm with this guy.  I've had to hammer and chisel M200 carbon off SAW gas regulators one too many times.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2016)

You guys are no fun at all.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> When my kids were little I gave them each 1000 rounds of M200PT...just to play with. The good old days are gone, I guess...


See?  People like you are part of the problem.  #BanM200PurpleTip


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2016)

So did Congress approve a budget increase to put amnesty boxes beside every mailbox?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 22, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> So did Congress approve a budget increase to put amnesty boxes beside every mailbox?



Congress approved a bill that requires you to build your own amnesty box. You have 20 days to comply or face fines and imprisonment. Home Depot and Lowes have an M200PT Amnesty Box kit for $34.95. And it must be mounted at least 27" from the ground not within 500 yards of a church or daycare center.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Congress approved a bill that requires you to build your own amnesty box. You have 20 days to comply or face fines and imprisonment. Home Depot and Lowes have an M200PT Amnesty Box kit for $34.95. And it must be mounted at least 27" from the ground not within 500 yards of a church or daycare center.



I bet they all hold stock in Home Depot...


----------

